# I need a keyboard and only a keyboard!



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 16, 2014)

Please suggest a USB keyboard within Rs.600/-. That's the most I can spend.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 17, 2014)

buy either of these : 
Logitech K120 USB 2.0 Keyboard - Logitech: Flipkart.com

Dell KB212 Wired USB Keyboard - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2014)

Amazon.in: Buy Logitech K120 Wired Keyboard (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews & Ratings

for Rs 426

Amazon.in: Buy Dell USB 104 KB212 B Quiet Key Wired Keyboard Online at Low Prices in India | Dell Reviews & Ratings

for Rs 400


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2014)

Bought Dell KB212 Wired USB Keyboard - Dell: Flipkart.com just 2 days back. 

Won't recommend Logitech at all. My last combo was from Logitech. Mouse went kaput after 2 year and keyboard after 3 years. Before that my previous combo was from MS and it was better than Logitech I'd say. Though I didn't heard any bad reviews about Logitech yet, even max peoples recommend it for KB + Mouse. May be 2-3 years is what they lasts 

Anyway, now I'm happy with Dell KB + Mouse. Hope it lasts atleast 5 years


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

^ even Dell will go kaput in ~3 years. Membrane keyboards aren't meant to last! The mechanical ones are.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 17, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Bought Dell KB212 Wired USB Keyboard - Dell: Flipkart.com just 2 days back.
> 
> Won't recommend Logitech at all. My last combo was from Logitech. Mouse went kaput after 2 year and keyboard after 3 years. Before that my previous combo was from MS and it was better than Logitech I'd say. Though I didn't heard any bad reviews about Logitech yet, even max peoples recommend it for KB + Mouse. May be 2-3 years is what they lasts
> 
> Anyway, now I'm happy with Dell KB + Mouse. Hope it lasts atleast 5 years



well my Logitech mouse lasted for 4-5 years then I broke the wire or else it'd have lasted more.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2014)

Well then I had bad luck


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 17, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well then I had bad luck



used just 2days, na ?? too early to reach at a conclusion 

- - - Updated - - -

i use logitech k120 and it is really good.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 17, 2014)

Check out this flashy kb 
m.snapdeal.com/product/envent-alpha-glide-wired-keyboard/1082391666

haven't used or anything so can't vouch for it


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions but can I get anything with multimedia keys?- At least play/ pause and volume buttons. I need those frequently.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine is running fine for last 14 years or so  and yes its a mechanical one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

14 years !!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> used just 2days, na ?? too early to reach at a conclusion .



I meant about Logitech only. May be I had bad luck or something they went kaput withing few years.

My previous combo from MS is running fine, it's been 7 years now..!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 18, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I meant about Logitech only. May be I had bad luck or something they went kaput withing few years.
> 
> My previous combo from MS is running fine, it's been 7 years now..!!



i wrongly quoted post #7 instead of #4!

- - - Updated - - -



himadri_sm said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but can I get anything with multimedia keys?- At least play/ pause and volume buttons. I need those frequently.



the logitech mk200(comes with both  k/b and mouse) offers multimedia keys,i guess.


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jul 22, 2014)

I used an Artis multimedia PS2 keyboard at home for nearly 13 years until it conked today morning!  Keys are still good and worked perfectly without any issues. Now the PC doesn't detect it any more.

I used to work in a transcription company once so our office keyboards used to see pretty high (ab)use 24/7. I remember using various keyboards throughout my office life. The Logitech ones didn't even last 3 months before it started giving problems. Keys became so hard that it would take double the effort to press them and I remember one guy literally punching it  with his fist once out of frustration. They didn't buy Logitech again. My wife also used to own a Logitech keyboard for home use and typing on it wasn't a pleasure either. It is still working though. So I'm not a fan of Logitech. Dell keyboards have been good and had lasted a couple of years in office until the time I quit. I don't see that design online. It probably was discontinued or was OEM only version. I guess I'll buy a Dell one too.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 23, 2014)

i am using a Samsung Pleomax ps2 keyboard and mouse (some 350 for both) for over 2 years without any problem. both gather dust and still work. most probably when i build next rig, i will buy the same.


----------



## polupoka (Aug 6, 2014)

Microsoft desktop 600 (Y)


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 7, 2014)

Get a corsair vengeance k70 with cherry red switches


----------

